# Rates for Private Chef in the Hamptons?



## marcbenjamin (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi there, I am a private chef, based in San Francisco but currently in France for a year at a private château here in Normandy. Yeah, fancy, I know.  I am interested in gettting some info on what the going rate is for private chefs in the Hamptons. I have some friends who spend time there and are trying to convince me to go in the summer of 2007. I suspect that $2000/wk is pretty standard. Of course based on experience, but.. anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,
Marc

My website:
www.dinnerchef.com

And pls email directly to my personal email at [email protected]

thanks!!


----------



## magnolia_chef (May 12, 2006)

Are you talking about the "Hamptons" on Long island in New York?

If so, i suspect that $2000 a week would be way over priced, but i have not been there in about 10 years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

hi i am a culinary graduate seeking a employment oppurtunity as a private chef in the hamptons


----------

